# Big fuel tank for Hymer, where do they come from?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Peter Hambleton told me he thought there was a supplier of big fuel tanks for Hymers in Germany, he thought Goldschmidt, but I have done a Google search without success.

Anyone have a name or location for these replacement tanks, and/or a UK supplier. Mine's about 70l but I'd like to have one of the 120l jobbies under the floor if possible.

Advice welcome.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi John,

presuming yours is a fiat/sevel base..

Goldschmidt do sell large fuel tanks.....

http://www.goldschmitt.de/ft/Katalogdownload/index.htm

then click on 'kraftstofftanks' for more info.

Another company is ACGB who do large tanks for fiat ducato and mercedes

http://www.acgb.fr/english/showroom.htm

pete


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for that Pete, pity they don't have English pages or directions to a UK importer. I'll get my pet German to call them!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

John,

The other company ACGB have an outlet in Kettering, might be worth giving them a call on 01832 735265.

For Goldschmitt, it might be worth trying Hymeruk and see if they have any links with them.

pete.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I read the heading "Big fuel tank for Hymer, where do they come from" ? & was going to post that I think they come from wherever diesel is a lot cheaper :wink: but then I read on . . so I won't post a facicious remark :roll:


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi
Just joined and found this thread.
I have a 140 litre tank that was fitted to my 1999 B544 before I bought it. The brand is 'Fusion', but the shape is the same as those on Goldsmidtt website. It certainly does hold a lot of cheap French diesel! 
Couple of things you need to know, and that weren't pointed out in the German brochure that came with the 'van.
First, 140L is heavy. You can certainly feel it after you have filled up.
Second. the standard fiat tank sender is still used on the new tank, but its float hits its top stop when the tank is about half full. This means the guage on the dash reads 'full' for about the first 700 km, and then works normally for the next 700 km, reading zero at about 1400 km.
I had a sender replaced before I worked this out.
Great for long distance travel, though. hope this helps.


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

My wagon has a 140 L FUEL tanh. This Co Make and fit them

German Gas Tanks

Wynen-gas.de

Viersen 41747 (town)

ousty


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This company will HERE make tanks to order.

Don


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ousty
Does your fuel guage read 'full' until the 140l tank is half empty, like mine?


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Crazyhorse
No it reads full when it has 140L in it ,and half full when it has 70 L in it
Ousty


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Ousty. I looked on the Wynen Gas website and all their products look like gas ( not diesel for engine ) tanks.
I have been posting about my 140 L engine fuel tank. Sorry if there has been confusion.
Crazyhorse


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Crazyhorse
Sorry I did not explain correctly. The motorhome came from Germany via Dirk at dmiuk Sheffield It had the tank made and fitted in Germany before I bought it It had paperwork from Wynen gas with it, I assumed ???
If you give Deepcar a ring and talk to Dirk/Ines both are German and speak fluent English and are extremely helpful as well as being the COE of Deepcar
Hope that helps
ousty


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Ousty. I'll speak to them.
Crazyhorse.


----------

